# Me and ghost0311/8541



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Our kills for today


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow sweet kills what ammo u use and bands?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

clear 3/4 inch marbles, I have gold theraband on mine on the left, and he used latex bands on the right.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

NIce kills


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nice and whats the taper or mm on those bands and there singles right?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

9 1/2 inch bands with one on each side.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Logo had a nice shot the squirrel was layed flat on a limb and all you could see was his ear and I was trying to get him to move when logo said I can take him he shot from about 20 yards out 25 feet up he was dead on arrivel at my feet shot in the ear mine was a long shot from about 40 yards out 70 feet up with the black snake I got from wingshooter he was hit in the left sholder he also was dead on arrivel


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice guys congrats on the kills


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow you guys got your plans down ,congrats hope ya agreed on whos dinner is whos,lol


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, our slingshot hunting group is planning on having a cookout next weekend, were going to bring all our kills this year and fry them up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another fine job, guys!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Logo had a nice shot the squirrel was layed flat on a limb and all you could see was his ear and I was trying to get him to move when logo said I can take him he shot from about 20 yards out 25 feet up he was dead on arrivel at my feet shot in the ear mine was a long shot from about 40 yards out 70 feet up with the black snake I got from wingshooter he was hit in the left sholder he also was dead on arrivel


That is some excellent shooting guys.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good hunting guys!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We had a good time hopeing this weekend the whole crew can get together for a hunt and eat outing baseball starts soon for us so the weeks are going to be stuck at the field and not in the woods.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

nice guys thats something i hope we can get going here in oklahoma


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

what do you know a starship that went hunting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep...suspicions confirmed


----------

